# Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger



## Fun Fisher (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir zum KöFi fangen eine Stippe zulegen.
Nun hat die Stippe welche mir ins Auge gefallen ist leider keine Metallöse an der Rutenspitze. Und jetzt meine (blöde) Frage:
Wie bekomme ich da meine Montage dran fest?|uhoh:#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir zum KöFi fangen eine Stippe zulegen.
> Nun hat die Stippe welche mir ins Auge gefallen ist leider keine Metallöse an der Rutenspitze. Und jetzt meine (blöde) Frage:
> Wie bekomme ich da meine Montage dran fest?|uhoh:#c



Du brauchst dafür ein Stonfo: http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p901_Stonfo-Connector.html

Das klebst Du mit Heißkleber auf die Rutenspitze und ab dafür


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Du brauchst dafür ein Stonfo: http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p901_Stonfo-Connector.html
> 
> Das klebst Du mit Heißkleber auf die Rutenspitze und ab dafür



Ah, danke und in diesen Stonfo soll ich dann die Schlaufe meienr Montage einhängen, richtig?


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Jop, frag im Angelladen um die Ecke nach, meist machen die das für kleines Geld und Du mußt nicht selbst die Spitze ankleben.


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Hallo,

das geht noch einfacher.

Auf den Spitzenteil ziehst du ein oder mehrere ringförmie Gummis auf, z.B. Ventilgummis.

Bei der Montage schiebst du ebenfalls ein dünnes Ventilgummi auf die Schnur und machst dann am Ende eine Schlaufe.

Zum anbringen der Montage, legst du hinter einem der Gummis auf der Rute eine Schlaufe, ziehst sie zu und wickelst die Schnur ein paar mal nach vorne in Spiralen Richtung Spitze. Dann das Ventilgummi der Montage auf die Rutenspitze stecken.
Das sitzt bombenfest.

Die Vorteile sind:

-kein Umbau der Rute nötig.
- bei mehreren Gummis auf der Rute, kann ich je nach Tiefe ein anderes Gummi nehmen und muss die Schnur nicht abschneiden, sondern wickle das was zu lang ist auf die Rute.

SneEp


----------



## er fängt den aal (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

@sneep
es gibt doch auch stippen die so einen komischen haken an der rutenspitze haben da muss man dann einfach nur die ganze montage einhängen oder nicht?


----------



## er fängt den aal (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

oh ich sehe gerade das ist ja eben das problem das die fehlt hoppla 
ich würde einfach dann einen wirbel mit heißkleber ankleben und fertig kannst dann immer bequem wechseln und alles


----------



## Dunraven (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Lese doch einfach die bisherigen Post....
Wirbel ist eine blöde Idee, die beste steht doch schon in Post 2 (und das mit Link), ansonsten ist das mit den Gummischläuchen auch noch einen alte Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Hallo,

Wenn ich die Montage direkt an einer Öse oder einem Wirbel an der Rutenspitze befestige, muss ich immer die Schnur passend abschneiden.

Bei meiner "alten" Methode mit den Gummis, kann ich aber überschüssige Schnur auf der Rute "speichern".

Wenn ich sonst nach einer flachen Stelle eine tiefe Stelle befische fehlt mir ein Stück Schnur und ich muss neu montieren.
Wenn ich beim  Fischen, jetzt etwas weiter draußen fischen möchte, löse ich meine Befestigung und setze sie auf einen Gummi weiter vorne, während der Nachbar mit seiner an der Sitze befestigten Schnur erstmal neu montiert.

Zudem ist die Methode mit dem Gummi die mit dem geringsten "Verhedderungspotential".
Durch das geringe Gewicht, kommt die Spitze nicht ins schlagen.

Generationen von Wettfischern können nicht irren.:q

SneeP


----------



## Dunraven (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Wobei ich da schon eine Frage habe. Warum sollte er die Länge variieren? 
Er will eine billige Tele Köfistippe nutzen. Da nimmt man eine Montage und das wars. Selbst wenn man für mehrere Gewässer Montagen hat, so fischt er die doch alle long long, also nichts mit kürzen/verlängern. Das nur als Hinweis. Unterschiedliche Schnurlängen kommen nur bei Steckruten in Frage, nur darum geht es hier nach meinem Verständnis eben nicht. hier geht es um eine 10 Euro Teleskoprute oder so (sonst wohl auch nicht die Frage nach der Öse, denn die haben ja normal nur die billigen, alles hochwertigere hat Stonfo bzw. nicht damit man sich wahlweise den Stonfo draufsetzen kann oder ein Gummi einziehen).


----------



## Sneep (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wobei ich da schon eine Frage habe. Warum sollte er die Länge variieren?
> Er will eine billige Tele Köfistippe nutzen. Da nimmt man eine Montage und das wars. Selbst wenn man für mehrere Gewässer Montagen hat, so fischt er die doch alle long long, also nichts mit kürzen/verlängern. Das nur als Hinweis. Unterschiedliche Schnurlängen kommen nur bei Steckruten in Frage, nur darum geht es hier nach meinem Verständnis eben nicht. hier geht es um eine 10 Euro Teleskoprute oder so (sonst wohl auch nicht die Frage nach der Öse, denn die haben ja normal nur die billigen, alles hochwertigere hat Stonfo bzw. nicht damit man sich wahlweise den Stonfo draufsetzen kann oder ein Gummi einziehen).



Hallo,

diese Frage lässt sich leicht beantworten. 

Selbst eine 10 Euro KöFi Rute ist durch ihre Teilung, egal ob Tele oder Steck-Ausführung in ihrer Länge veränderbar. 

Die Fische stehen auch nicht immer in 6 m vom Ufer im Tiefen, sondern auch mal 1 m vom Ufer und umgekehrt.

Wenn der Fisch 1m vor mir steht, fische ich doch nicht mit einer vollen 5m Rute die volle Länge und habe dann 3 m Kopfschnur auf dem Wasser liegen.
Die Anschläge wollte ich sehen.
Dann kürze ich doch die Rute und entsprechend auch die Schnur.

Gegenfrage, macht es Sinn, dann jedes Mal neu zu montieren, weil jetzt die Schnur zu kurz ist?

Weswegen sollte ich diesen Vorteil der Montage mit Gummi nicht nutzen? Ich würde dir Recht geben, wenn der Befestigungsaufwand erheblich höher wäre, ist er aber nicht.

Der Aufwand der Befestigung ist auch nicht größer als beim einhängen in eine Öse.

SneeP


----------



## DerKölnEr (2. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Also ich würde sagen der Tip in Post 2 ist richtig und Dunraven hat auch recht. Man fischt 5€-Baumarkt-Stippen wie er sagt "Long Long", also 5m Stippe - 5m Schnur !!
Wenn der Fisch nen Meter vor dem Rand steht, landet die Pose eben nen Meter vorm Rand ............ wo liegt das Problem?? Ob die Stippe nun einen Meter oder 674 Meter lang ist!


----------



## Dunraven (3. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch 1m vor mir steht, fische ich doch nicht mit einer vollen 5m Rute die volle Länge und habe dann 3 m Kopfschnur auf dem Wasser liegen.
> Die Anschläge wollte ich sehen.
> Dann kürze ich doch die Rute und entsprechend auch die Schnur.
> 
> ...



Hm warum nennt man sowas denn dann Speedrute? 
Weil man für sowas eben die 99 Cent 3 m Stippe hat, die 3 Euro 4m Stippe, ect. 
Ok übertrieben aber bei den richtigen Speedruten hat man eben ein Set von z.B. 3-5m (wo die 3m Rute auch mal 69 Euro kosten kann).

Nein es macht keinen Sinn neu zu montieren wenn die Schnur zu kurz ist. Das wird sie nur dann sein wenn die Rute zu kurz ist si ja nur etwas kürzer als die Rute ist, egal auf welcher Entfernung man fischt.

Und das der Aufwand nicht höher ist, das ist ein Witz. Warum nennt man die auch Speedruten? eben weil die Rute lang lang JEDE Rute schlägt wenn es auf kleine Fische in Massen geht die man so rausheben kann (auch Köfis genannt). Köder rein, Biß, Anschlag und raus heben, lösen, neuer Köder, rein und wieder von vorne. Das flutscht nur so. Hingegen Deine Version. Kurze Schnur dran, Teleskopstippe einschieben bis man an den Haken kommt, Köder dran, wieder ausziehen, auswerfen, Biß, Anschlag, nicht rausheben weil er sonst irgendwo weit über dir hängt, dann also wieder Teleskoprute einfahren bis man die in der richtigen Länge hat um den Fisch zu erreichen usw. 

Riesen Aufwand, dauert ewig, da sollte selbst eine Matchrute mit Einkurbeln und Überwerfen schneller sein.

Btw. sind die Anschläge mit einer 5m Rute beim Fisch 1m vom Ufer entfernt und bei 50cm Tiefe  die selben wie bei einer 5m Rute 5m vom Ufer entfernt und ebenfalls 50 cm Tiefe. Ändert sich ja nichts, nur das man bei 1m eben 4m vom Ufer weg steht oder 4m seitlich fischt.

Teleskoprute verkürzen, das bedeutet neige ich sie zu sehr fliegt das eingeschobene Teil raus. Beim über Kopf auswerfen hat man dann eh gleich wieder die volle Länge, seitwärts das selbe. Nur Pendelwurf bleibt noch, da wackelt das Teil aber munter hin und her weil die Teile ja Spiel haben.

Ich sage ja nichts gegen die Montage. Super für verkürzte Schnur und wenn man flexibel sein will, eine alte Methode aber sie funktioniert immer noch gut, auch bei den billigen Telestippen. Nur wird man da eben nicht den Vorteil der Flexibilität nutzen müssen weil die Schnur nur dann kürzer wird wenn die Rute bricht und damit selber kürzer wird. |supergri
Daher ist man mit Stonfo meist besser dran. Stofo auf, Schlaufe rein, fertig. Auch muss man da nicht so oft schauen ob der porös ist. Aber wie gesagt man kann beides nutzen, nur wird eben nicht die Montagenlänge verändert, die ist immer gleich, also so das der Fisch zur Hand geht.

Vergesse nicht, es geht hier nur um ein Billigteil. Bedingung, es soll möglichst einfach sein und man soll seine Köfis damit bekommen. Keine Wettbewerbe gewinnen, keine Massen fangen, nur 1-6 Köfis, fertig.


----------



## Sneep (3. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

Hallo,

ich denke jetzt hat jeder seine Argumente gebracht, 
jetzt soll es auch gut sein. Es ist wirklich nicht das Thema.

In Zukunft kann jetzt jeder selbst entscheiden wie er seine Schnur befestigt.


Schade nur, das mir das Argument  mit der gebrochenen Rute nicht selbst gekommen ist:q

Lang lebe  das Gummi!

Sneep


----------



## strawinski (11. August 2010)

*AW: Stipprutenmontage für einen Anfänger*

kannst ja auch den wirbel in den stonfo einhängen, dann umgehtse das verwickeln auuf der stippe.


----------

